# Tuna loin  Carmello's way



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

I know the movie was Carlitos way.Carmello is a chef I have known for 20 years,he showed me this.

This is a 1 kg bit of yellow fin tuna,what we call loin.













IMG_0474.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






I will trim that bloodline off then marinate in EVO ,orange juice & zest,ginger ,garlic,cbp,chilli. Just for an hour or so. 

Then I will roll it in a mix of cbp & sichuan pepper,little sea salt. 

In a heavy cast iron pan I will sear on every side so it cooks a fat half inch towards the centre from every direction.

Rest it then carve it into steaks.

Most likely I will fry some onions really slow & caramelize them add the leftover marinade ,bubble then serve  onions on top but neatly.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I told Choupic I would show & tell this but this is not sashimi grade tuna. Pretty good bit of fish just the same.


----------



## so ms smoker (May 31, 2013)

If it weren't an 18 hour flight, I would be on my way! But by then it will all be gone! Great score Moikel.

   Mike


----------



## akhap (May 31, 2013)

That does look very good!  How thick do you slice the end pieces?  I am accustomed to searing as steaks and wonder about the advantages possible in bigger chunks...

BTW the "blood line" is really just slow-twitch muscle tissue and does most of the work of moving the fish through the water, all day, everyday.  The rest of the muscle is only used when extra speed or quickness is needed.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

So MS Smoker said:


> If it weren't an 18 hour flight, I would be on my way! But by then it will all be gone! Great score Moikel.
> 
> Mike


Its a nice way to eat tuna. A lot of it is already cut into steaks at the market but they sit on display for too long. One of the Sicilian boys I know at the market got this for me out of the cool room. He knows Carmello as well.

Enjoy your trip ,its a long one!


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

AKhap said:


> That does look very good! How thick do you slice the end pieces? I am accustomed to searing as steaks and wonder about the advantages possible in bigger chunks...
> 
> BTW the "blood line" is really just slow-twitch muscle tissue and does most of the work of moving the fish through the water, all day, everyday. The rest of the muscle is only used when extra speed or quickness is needed.


I never eat the dark meat ,dogs on the other hand think its xmas.

I just think it stays moist,you get a better sear & you can get a crust on the outside.I have seen people get very fancy with the crust using sesame seeds & other things .I just get a little wary of burning spices. You have to be prepared for rare in the middle.

Many years ago in the Basque part of France I  had tuna steak ,medium rare with fried onions,splash of sherry vinegar & Espellete chilli peppers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,so I sort of incorporated that into it .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thats just the way I  cook.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

I can't grill this over charcoal,its winter here so dark at 530! In summer I do it on the Weber I will either do it on cast iron griddle or heirloom cast iron pan. 
Ido onions seperate fry slow,garlic,a chilli, then a bit later brown sugar,splash of sherry ,splash of sherry vinegar. Just really slow,until they are really dark & soft.
I cut steaks about an inch thick, part of the reason is the precut steaks sit out to long for my liking & it's mostly the lesser grade fish that's steaked to begin with the colour s sometimes a little funny. Loin is a great cut from a smaller fish that's just my view of course but the big 50kg & up fish are all earmarked for the Japanese restaurant buyers so out of my reach anyway.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

OK  its done,dinner time for us sleeping time for most of you.













IMG_0477.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






Gave it a dust of ground sichuan pepper,black pepper & smoked paprika,didn't pat it dry wanted the flavours of marinade on the surface.

Into old black pan,fry hard on each side in EVO.













IMG_0479.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

Then its a matter of timing it.I did my best ,then rested it & cut it. Still a little rare,so put cut steak back in pan one side only 30 secs. Both sides for the butchers daughter. Just changed colour ,just. 

I had put marinade in pot ,reduced it with a slug of sherry vinegar . 

Put my sweet /sour onions on steak sauce on the side.













IMG_0487.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






bear in mind the bottom is coloured.













IMG_0486.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






It is a bit 2 dishes in one,you could just do it with the sweet & sour onion Basque style BUT  that orange,ginger,sichuan pepper deal made a lovely sauce.Even made broccoli edible 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0488.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

IMG_0484.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






Thats the butchers daughters plate,hit each cut side 15 seconds max. Its just about where you are on rare.But cut like that it could be eye fillet of beef & lots of people eat that pretty rare.

Left overs will be a version of salad Southern French meets China. Orange,ginger & Sichuan pepper pretty special.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

IMG_0480.JPG



__ moikel
__ May 31, 2013






Straight out of pan resting could be AAA grade beef if you didn't know better.


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 31, 2013)

That looks great, Mick. I'll take the first plated shot as mine!  I definitely prefer the nice outside sear, but rare center on tuna. 

I love the sound of the marinade and sauce. I've had absolutely no luck coming up with shad roe (or any kind of roe) where I live, but I know for sure that I can get tuna!

Have a great day!
Clarissa


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

SnorkelingGirl said:


> That looks great, Mick. I'll take the first plated shot as mine!  I definitely prefer the nice outside sear, but rare center on tuna.
> 
> I love the sound of the marinade and sauce. I've had absolutely no luck coming up with shad roe (or any kind of roe) where I live, but I know for sure that I can get tuna!
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it.Mullet roe disappeared lucky I  got what  I could when I  could. It will be sporadic,weather not favourable.Other fish roe available but not for me.

You just need input on how your tuna is cut.Those tail sections are great I have seen it done with bigger bits,cooled then cut thin on a meat slicer,served room temp but thats real high end & a bit tricky.

This way when you cut it if its still to rare ,just colour one side.

I  do like the orange with it very Southern Italian.The onions are also a nice contrast. I just like that Sichuan pepper but you could leave it out.Bed time for me, have a great summers weekend.


----------



## kathrynn (May 31, 2013)

Very beautifully done!  Looks delish!

Kat


----------



## choupic (May 31, 2013)

That looks awesome moikel ! Now , the next time my wife comes home with a slab of tuna , I'll know exactly what to do with it . Thanks !


----------



## pgsmoker64 (May 31, 2013)

I love a nice rare tuna steak and your's looks fantastic!

Thank you for sharing this!

Bill


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2013)

Shut The Front Door 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . Lucky you to live where fresh Seafood is available. here in oihO it etther been frozen for months or to expensive to afford . . . even on Pay Plan at QVC.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You ever have too much, Send it to me >>> I'll send my Addy.


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

Glad you all liked it. I cant see why it wouldn't work with swordfish,marlin or similar . Just got to be super fresh. The Japanese are all mad about belly & shoulder so the loin is often a bit cheaper.But the restaurant trade want big tuna.I dont pretend to understand all the cultural aspects of it I just know how I like to eat it.

Sydney is the biggest city here somewhere on the fat side of 4 mill. The main fish market is only about 10 minutes away from my house & on the way to work but not smelling distance
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

We also get a lot of seafood from New Zealand as well. I have a few contacts amongst the Italians who work there so I get looked after.

I normally make a version of anchovy ,called alici in Sicilian,every season. Lot of work,about a 5 week turn around from market to jar,then 3 weeks to mature in the oil,preserved lemon,garlic,chilli,rosemary. One of my Italian friends said "There is only a few old nonna's prepared to do it nowadays & you !"


----------



## choupic (May 31, 2013)

Had a pleasant surprise this evening when I got home from work ! My wife knew how much I enjoyed the tuna from last week , so she brought home more and had it cooked when I got home . 

Since now I'm an expert on cooking tuna , in my own mind , I was a little skeptical about how it was cooked . Lol But it was almost as good as the ones I cooked last week . Just kidding , it was a close race . 

Moikel , you could say we live in a seafood market . South Louisiana has so much seafood to offer . I can honestly say I've never actually bought a piece of fish in my life , besides an occasional sack of crawfish and this latest few pieces of tuna .

I have a feeling tuna will be on the menu from here on out . Thanks for all your help !


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 31, 2013)

That looks great Mick. Can't be too Rare for my taste. I sold a lot of Jerk marinated Tuna Steaks in my Restaurant...JJ


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 31, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Glad you all liked it. I cant see why it wouldn't work with swordfish,marlin or similar . Just got to be super fresh. The Japanese are all mad about belly & shoulder so the loin is often a bit cheaper.But the restaurant trade want big tuna.I dont pretend to understand all the cultural aspects of it I just know how I like to eat it.
> 
> Sydney is the biggest city here somewhere on the fat side of 4 mill. The main fish market is only about 10 minutes away from my house & on the way to work but not smelling distance
> 
> ...


That is a big compliment!  Nobody cooks as well as your nonna! 

(My maternal grandmother, Nonna Marcelina, was full Italian. Man, she could cook.)


----------



## moikel (May 31, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> That looks great Mick. Can't be too Rare for my taste. I sold a lot of Jerk marinated Tuna Steaks in my Restaurant...JJ


Its great fish & its not all about sashimi . Fish for meat lovers
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  I do like the sound of jerk tuna steak.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  As long as its rare I am in.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks Great Mick! Not sure how I missed this thread, but I did. We love fresh tuna, so many ways to prepare it! Your sweet and  sour onions sound delish!


----------



## moikel (Jun 11, 2013)

The onions go with lots of things I adapted it from a recipe for sardines that I  have. Glad you liked it.


----------



## roller (Jun 11, 2013)

Tuna looks great !


----------

